

I am in the wrong business: A $3549 3 foot USB cable - DiabloD3
http://www.locus-design.com/index.php/cynosure-usb-cable

======
pwg
"A fool and his money are soon parted." (Thomas Tusser,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Tusser>)

------
noonespecial
Dammit!

There's no --inner_details, or --soul switches on my version of cksum. How
will I know if the files I transfer over this cable retained their essence or
not?!

